# Do the Panthers take Cam Newton?



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That seems to be what it's looking like at this moment. I want to trade down and get a qb along with a stud for the O line. Of course the problem is that there are only two qbs in play and they'll both likely be gone in the top six or seven picks. We can't really play that game unless someone else wants the top pick and there's not much reason for anyone to give us much for it,

So personally I just don't know. In my opinion our need for a starting quarterback is just imperative. We either have to get one in the draft or we have to sign one or we have to trade for one. I don't know how practicable either of those other options are and I am by no means certain that taking Newton is the wisest course to set. It looks to me like he has all the physical tools necessary and I see no real reason why a good coaching staff couldn't get him into positions where he can win games if you put a good team around him. It might be rough for awhile and maybe it doesn't work out. Still if that's the decision I'm ready to go with it. I don't think the rest of you want me walking around free and potentially armed while Jimmy Clausen remains our starting quarterback. There's no telling what I might do if he continued to piss me off the way he did last year.

Next question would be what other options are out there. It seems as though the best options would defensive linemen, Fairley and the kid from Clemson (Bowers?). Personally I don't see the defensive line as the biggest of our numerous needs. It goes like this for me 1)Starting Qb 2) Fix the O line 3) Defensive Backfield, basically we need a new one IMO 4A) Improve the special teams with a first tier return man. In fact I am sort of thinking that the rule changes are going to impact the return game in ways we don't yet understand. Of course some of you know how I always covet better special teams play and especially that I always want a good return man 4B) Linebackers....Not really sure whether or not this might move up the list. I forget the exact status of all our LB's, but I know we might lose a couple of them we really need.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

That's funny because I just drafted him in the mock draft. I don't really want to see him get drafted but I just see the writing on the wall. I want a veteran brought in but with this being Rivera's first job he's going to try to get his guy established and in there. It might make or break his job but he seems like the type of guy that will do it his way. At the halfway point in the season I saw some progress in Clausen but it stopped there he never got any better. If he was able to show something I might have enough confidence in saying a year under a veteran will save him but I don't know anymore. We HAVE to bring in a mentor for Cam though. Can't go through another season with 8 starts combined between our 3 quarterbacks.

This is honestly the worst situation we could be in. No clear cut number one and the lack of CBA is making it basically impossible to trade the pick. I could see Dareus or Peterson going number one because of need but there's reasons that DT and CB haven't ever been picked number one overall before. I just want to trade down and get a 2nd round pick back. Too many needs with not enough picks to fix them.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We need help almost everywhere to be honest. I wish there was someone who really really wanted the top pick, well really you need multiple teams bidding against one another. Don't see it happening, as far as impact goes there are probably half a dozen guys you could take who would help just as much as anyone else. Really I see Newton as a guy who might not go in the top ten or fifteen in many years, but we're going to suck without a qb and I don't think Jerry Richardson is going out like that. 

Overall it might be just as well if we do suck and get another high pick next year. If Newton was to be as good as you could hope that would only make us slightly above average. Of course just getting competent qb play and fixing the offensive line would do this team wonders. The defense was not that big a problem last year, especially in comparison to expectations.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I heard them talking on ESPN Radio today and I was thinking that maybe we could pick up a late first round pick somehow and have a run at Andy Dalton. I can't stand Clausen so bad I'm ready to take Newton #1, but I really like what I've seen of Dalton and I'm not sure it might not be a bit easier to get him ready. It's likely he's gone at least by early in the 2nd if not sooner. I wouldn't feel good about taking a flyer on Locker or Mallet, both of them seem like they could really piss me off for a very long time. Dalton I'd like to study some more and I'd love to know exactly what we could get for the #1 pick. I also thought about Patrick Peterson since he could solve two problems if he is a real return man and a starting caliber cb. Of course I'd want to trade down in any scenario where we took him.

Trading down is so obviously what we want to do, but I just don't think anyone is going to play ball unless they think they're giving us a crap deal.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Honestly not just saying this as a guy who vouched for Clausen last year (I'm done defending him for the record), but as a common sense thing, you guys should draft defense and O-Line. You really want to rely on Cam Newton to be able to make reads and decisions in the NFL? Because I don't especially with what he would have to work with. Let Clausen have another year and if he can't get it done, get a QB next year in a much stronger QB class (Luck, Barkley, etc.). Address your other needs first. Newton may put butts in the seats, but I highly doubt he is a guy who is going to win a lot of games in a situation like Carolina's right away or at any point in his career.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

They should draft bpa with their number 1 pick (they need a safe pick, maybe Peterson?) Then go offensive and defensive lines with the other picks. They can probably get a good DLine pick late since this draft is loaded with DLinemen. They also need a vet QB because Clausen is awful. Or they could tank with Clausen, Pike, or bring back Moore on a one year deal and draft a franchise QB next year (Luck, Barkley, or whoever else emerges). I don't trust Cam...too many questions regarding attitude.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Drafting a QB is not an exact science. There is a lot of luck involved. But after watching Camel Toe Newton's one on one with Jon Gruden, I just don't think he is smart enough.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

ATLien said:


> Drafting a QB is not an exact science. There is a lot of luck involved. But after watching Camel Toe Newton's one on one with Jon Gruden, I just don't think he is smart enough.


This. He is a physical specimen, but I don't know if he possesses what it takes mentally to be a successful NFL QB.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

I really, really hope they don't. I see bust written all over him (at least after being taken by a team that needs him immediately, like us). The only way I'll be satisfied after Thursday night is if we somehow have Peterson, Green, or Dareus. I was thinking the candidates were Cam and Dareus but with the rumblings of Steve Smith leaving growing even louder, I wouldn't be surprised if AJ Green is in the mix.

Obviously QB and DT are far and away our primary needs, but I'd rather address QB in Free Agency (which we will most likely have given the lockout lift). Honestly, I don't think O-line is that big of an issue if they can stay healthy. Only two years ago they were a top 5 o-line and 4 of the guys are still there. Injuries, a lack of belief in the lame duck coaches, and a lack of belief in Jimmy are what made them look miserable for the first 12 games of last season.

My order of offseason needs needs:
1a. DT (2 of them)
1b. QB
3. WR (Smith's replacement -- neither Gettis or Lafell are ready to be #1s)
4. CB (Marshall's replacement)


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

As far as I am concerned the biggest problem for our defense is our offense. We could go and get the 86 Bears defense out of a time machine and we'd still have problems stopping people if our offense never converted a 3rd down. I expected our defense to be terrible last year and I expected our offensive line to be good. The truth is the defense was absolutely outstanding considering the miserable situation that our offense placed it in. If we want to be better on defense the best way would be to keep the defense on the sideline more than two minutes at a time. I don't see the offensive lineman we should take number one, even though that's what I want.

I do not want to take Cam Newton with the number 1 pick. I want to trade down and get something else along with a starting qb. However if we do our homework and we decide that Newton can do the job I am not the least bit afraid of taking Newton. I really don't think he's going to be a bust, but I want him to convince our staff that he's going to be able to run an offense and put in the necessary work first.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

The Cam era begins. Sounds like everyone fell in love and with Rivera banking his coaching career on it let's hope he doesn't get this one wrong.

I went to the stadium to watch the draft sicne they had a bunch of stuff going on for it. They opened up the locker rooms and allowed field access pretty cool experience overall even though I pretty much only stayed for our pick. Looked like Steve SMith still had a bunch of stuff in his locker though. So I don't know what that report was talking about unless they put it there to avoid questions.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I wonder if the Falcons offered us the deal they offered the Bengals for the 4th pick or at least the one they gave up for the 6th pick. I would have been happy to have taken five picks for this pick. Think it was #27, a 2nd rounder and a 4th rounder this year, then a 1st and another relatively high pick next year. Newton isn't anything close to a sure thing and we could have really used two extra picks this year. I mean we have to have a qb for this year, buttscrew it we got all sorts of needs. Might be the Falcons wouldn't have offered us the same deal as we're in the division, but if they wanted AJ Green they sure could have had him with our pick. Hell they may have offered a slightly better deal for Green, he's a better player than Julio Jones.


----------

